# Paint colour - alternative to magnolia



## Newbie! (31 May 2007)

Hi,

Looking for a cream paint to paint the sitting room. Want it to be quiet warm and rich. Have had a few disasters in picking colours...I cannot pick from the colour cards obviously!! Anyone use anything lately that they could recommend?

thanks,


----------



## mossym (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

check out the crown colors of the world collection. We jsut used some in our kitchen/living room, turned out great...


----------



## corkcuu (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

Hi, just a tip i wouldnt rule out magnolia. I had a thing against but decided to use it as an undercoat in some rooms, turned out so nice in the hall i am leaving it there. 
I put Dulux Orchid White (lovely warm cream) in part of the kitchen and our bedroom and no one can tell the difference between it & the magnolia & it cost 3 times as much. 
Magnolia can leave a peachy colour in some light but in other light (like our hall) its a beautiful warm cream (&  not a hint of peach)


----------



## fandango1 (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

If, like us, you want to avoid the peachy hint from Magnolia, I'd definitely recommend the Orchid White. Have it in our hallways and it worked out great.

Put Farrow&Ball 'String' in our sitting room - seems to change colour in the evening, gets really rich & warm. Nice & creamy during the day. Be warned though, it is expensive - €75 for 2.5L tin.


----------



## nelly (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

i would echo Corkcuu. 
Our Magnolia looked gray in some rooms and a nice cream colour in the hall where we just used it to pain over (twice) the garish colours from previous owners. we used dulux off white colour in closet downstairs and it looked yellow so I advise you to get the pots and paid a good square foot and leave it for a day and look at how it is in afternoon and also in artificial light.


----------



## dble8 (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

if you have good warm colour funiture in yr room then magnolia is a winner both good colour and cheap enough


----------



## NHG (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

I would go with the Orchid White as well, I have it in the sunroom, sittingroom & dining room and I have sunseed in the kitchen.  The hall and bedrooms are all white.  I introduce the colours into the rooms with nice pictures of poppies, tulips etc.


----------



## kkelliher (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

warm peach by crown is a nice alternative


----------



## Thrifty (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

Agree re the Orchaid white - very similar to magnolia but just without the slight pinky colour you get in some. You could also try white tinted paint if you want to create a particular mood. 

If going for magnolia -try different brands -some creamier/ some more pink toned.


----------



## LMNOP (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

Spent weeks deliberating on this too. Went for Crown's: antique ivory in a lot of rooms and ColourTrend's: Pashmina Wool for a slightly brighter tone. 
Very happy with both.


----------



## Newbie! (31 May 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

thanks for the replies. To have it limited down to those few is a great help.


----------



## Bluebells (1 Jun 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

There are two 'magnolias', one with a yellow base, one with a pink base. Not sure how you find out which brands are which. Maybe ask a painter,as it was the painter in my previous house who told me that


----------



## Mel (1 Jun 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

another vote here for orchid white - in fact, I'm a little disappointed to see it's so popular!


----------



## whistler (1 Jun 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*



Bluebells said:


> There are two 'magnolias', one with a yellow base, one with a pink base.


 
Does anybody know?


----------



## corkcuu (1 Jun 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*

i really dont think its the brand so much as the light in teh room cos we used Dulux Magnolia, same 10L tub in hall & sitting room. Hall its a gorgeous cream colour but in the room it has a slight (very slight) peachy tint


----------



## Daisybell (5 Jun 2007)

*Re: Paint colour-alternative to magnolia*



LMNOP said:


> Spent weeks deliberating on this too. Went for Crown's: antique ivory in a lot of rooms and ColourTrend's: Pashmina Wool for a slightly brighter tone.
> Very happy with both.


 
I used Colortrend Pashmina Wool in a South Facing Room & find it just off white in colour. I tried it in a North Facing Room and didn't like it at all. I used Penthouse Living (also Colortrend) in that room instead and absolutely love it whereas it doesn't seem to go in my hall or Sitting Room at all. I can't find a cream suitable for my hall but I think I might give Orchid White a shot now! I remember remarking to someone that I loved the colour on their coving and doors before and they told me it was Orchid White.

It definitely matters how much light, both natural and artifical you have in any room and it matters what way your rooms are facing as to how a colour will look.

I think Crown's Magnolia is creamier in colour, as in yellow toned.  I've never used it myself, just know a friend used Crown and it's definitely yellow toned rather than pink toned.


----------



## annR (11 Jun 2007)

The lighting is really important.  Our sitting room and hall way don't get much light and I'm finding that the off-white samples manage to look really cold and grey.

I tried Sand White sample in the hall - can't remember whether it's Dulux or Crown and seems like the warmest white so far - a slightly yellow white with a bit of warmth to it.  For the sitting room I think something warmer will be needed - it'll be a toss between Dulux Pale Mink and Crown Mid Nepal.

I can't figure out whether the Farrow & Ball paint is really nicer than the others or whether I've been taken in by the brand image . . . .but I find the String gorgeous and I think it will be in the kitchen and dining room.  Although I feel a bit silly using something designed for restoring period house for the kitchen of a 3 bed semi d!


----------



## davidoco (11 Jun 2007)

There is a very nice cream called Georgian 7.  Needs to be mixed by shop. 

see wall here, but it probably doesn't due it justice
[broken link removed]


----------



## annR (18 Jun 2007)

Am considering Farrow & Ball 'matchstick' for downstairs living and dining room.  Anyone else think F&B is worth the price?
My head is wrecked looking through all the brochures of Dulux and Crown and all their ranges . . .I bought loads of samples  . .. .didn't like any of them and then I looked at F&B and just found it so easy to pick something off their palette.  Looked at String but now I think it'll be MatchStick.  2 samples as opposed to the 5 or 6 I already had from Dulux / Crown.  Seems to be worth the price already . .  .


----------



## bcol1 (18 Jun 2007)

We used Crown's "Antique Cream" for our living room - wanted something a bit warmer than magnolia but not too beige, and it's perfect. We used another very similar but lighter colour, also by Crown, for the kitchen - but i can't remember the name, maybe Old Engligh White or Aged White.


----------



## annR (18 Jun 2007)

Yeah I looked at Antique Cream but really needed something warmer.  The hallway and living room don't get much light at all.


----------



## Lipstick69 (18 Jun 2007)

I used Dulux Raffia Cream and love it - really warm, like parchment - or latte, as my mum calls it!


----------



## phoenix (18 Jun 2007)

Fired Earth - Farmhouse cream - lovely


----------



## Lilylee (18 Jun 2007)

I used Antique Cream also only two weeks ago to paint my sitting room and I love it.  It looks so warm and clean.  Would recommend this colour.


----------



## cinders (18 Jun 2007)

We used Dulux Venetian White in living room & I love it.  

Hallway doesn't have any natural light, so a few paint samples & arguements later, we painted the hall Soft Linen (by Crown, I think).


----------

